# Scolopendra sp."Guyana" info plz



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Considering getting one. Anyone know anything about this species? such as their size, what temp humidity they need? Also if you know the correct latin that would help me.

heres a pic if it helps.










Thanx guys


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

That is probably _Scolopendra angulata_, which gets to about 8". Since it's from Guyana, logically it would require high humidity and tropical temperatures.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I guessed the temp and humidity would be high. 8" should be ok anything bigger and the tank I have would be too small. Will have a look now for more info on _Scolopendra angulata thanx._


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

These are around 8 inches and very stocky also have some attitude my mate has one a guess your looking at the Spidershops stock, got to say its very good.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Injection said:


> These are around 8 inches and very stocky also have some attitude my mate has one a guess your looking at the Spidershops stock, got to say its very good.


Yep, I was looking for a 7" species that still looks impressive so this will do. I simply dont have the room to house a Gigantea safely but an 8"er wouldnt be able to escape from the tank I have as its 12" tall minus 2" for substrate is 2" short. I hope :lol2:

I love spider-shop just got 6 new T's off them this week, happy days


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes Spidershop is awesome, im no expert on Pedes im sure someone can give you advice on housing one on this type why not email Lee @ Spidershop im sure he will give you some friendly advice.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

If this is the one from the spider shop i got one off there mounths ago i keep it in a plastic tank with abought 6 intchs of peat it likes it quite wet and feed every week and a half


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Is yours psychotic my mates is?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

nope iv handled it


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> nope iv handled it


Ur mad! :notworthy:


----------

